# '07 Spec-V won't exceed 65mph



## LtComDada (1 mo ago)

I'm having an acceleration issue with my '07 Spec-V. I had a crack where the one of the two pre-cats are welded so I had to get another exhaust manifold. 15 months later, issues pop up in the form of what feels like a restriction after 10 miles of highway speed. It won't exceed 65mph and loses power going up hills. Not very safe on a busy city interchange. New plugs, filters, ignition coils, manifold is not loose, and no exhaust leaks. Although exhaust from pipe smells like extra unburned fuel. MPG has always been consistent at 25. Could it be that the exhaust valve(s) may be harmed in some way?
I'm the only owner and I feel lucky no other issues have ever presented.



1 - 3 of 3 Posts



Write your reply...


----------

